# Pressemeldung: Zwei Angler vor Hiddensee aus der Ostsee gerettet



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2008)

Pressemeldung

*Zwei Angler vor Hiddensee aus der Ostsee gerettet​*
Zwei Angler konnten heute Morgen, Donnerstag, den 23.10.2008, aus dem 9,5 Grad kalten Wasser der Ostsee ca. eine Seemeile (1,8 km) westlich von Hiddensee bei Rügen gerettet werden, nachdem ihr sechs Meter langes Angelboot gesunken war. An der Rettung unmittelbar beteiligt waren der Seenotkreuzer THEO FISCHER der Deutschen Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger (DGzRS) sowie Christoph 47, ein Hubschrauber der DRF Luftrettung. 

Telefonisch hatte einer der Angler die Rettungsleitstelle Bergen an Land erreicht und berichtet, dass sein Angelboot sinken würde. Die sofort alarmierte SEENOTLEITUNG BREMEN der DGzRS erreichte den Angler über sein Handy. Über die Position des in Not befindlichen Schiffes herrschte Unklarheit.

Das Seenotrettungsboot NAUSIKAA der Station Vitte/Hiddensee sowie der Seenotkreuzer THEO FISCHER, der zurzeit in Barhöft liegt,  liefen sofort aus. Gleichzeitig waren die DRF Luftrettung sowie Einheiten der Wasserschutzpolizei alarmiert worden.

Gegen zehn Uhr sichtete die Besatzung von Christoph 47 die Personen im Wasser und warf eine Rettungsinsel ab. Ein Rettungsschwimmer des Hubschraubers ging ins Wasser und half den beiden Schiffbrüchigen in die Rettungsinsel. 

Der Seenotkreuzer THEO FISCHER nahm die Geretteten und den Rettungsschwimmer aus der Rettungsinsel auf und versorgte sie mit heißem Tee und trockener Kleidung. Ein inzwischen per Boot am Seenotkreuzer eingetroffener Arzt untersuchte die beiden Schiffbrüchigen und stellte eine leichte Unterkühlung fest.

In Barhöft wurden die beiden an den Rettungstransportwagen zur Weiterfahrt ins Krankenhaus übergeben.

Die Wassertemperatur beträgt zurzeit 9,5 Grad Celsius, der Wind wehte zum Zeitpunkt des Unglücks mit vier Beaufort aus südwestlicher Richtung bei guter Sicht.


----------



## peter II (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Zwei Angler vor Hiddensee aus der Ostsee gerettet*

Ein gute Nachricht|wavey:


----------



## ToxicToolz (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Zwei Angler vor Hiddensee aus der Ostsee gerettet*

Schließe mich Peter II an, und Daumen hoch #6#6#6 an alle die an der Rettung beteiligt waren ! ! !


----------



## Fischer2008 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Zwei Angler vor Hiddensee aus der Ostsee gerettet*

OH....
Hiddensee das ist ja direkt bei unseren Campingplatz ....
aber zum Glück nichts passiert 
aber zuzeit würde ich dort auch nicht angeln gehen weil es zurzeit sehr viele hohe wellen gibt...


----------



## silviomopp (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Zwei Angler vor Hiddensee aus der Ostsee gerettet*

Zum Glück mal eine gute Nachricht, das man auch mal jemanden lebend rettet !!!! 

Glückwunsch an alle und gute Besserung den Kollegen !


----------



## marlin2304 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Zwei Angler vor Hiddensee aus der Ostsee gerettet*

Gut das sie gerettet worden sind!
Ob es eine Guidingtour war?


----------



## jannisO (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Zwei Angler vor Hiddensee aus der Ostsee gerettet*

Was für ein Glück für die Beiden.
Nur gut das es die Seenotrettung gibt, letztlich kann es jeden Mal so ergehen


----------



## Dorsch 48 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Zwei Angler vor Hiddensee aus der Ostsee gerettet*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Gut das sie gerettet worden sind!
> Ob es eine Guidingtour war?


 

Nein,kein Guiding,privat.Ein GFK-Boot (amerikanischer Hersteller,der aber auch in Polen produzieren läßt)
Ursache war ein,bastelbedingtes Loch im Rumpf,welches
schon lägere Zeit mit einem Lappen abgedichtet war.

Danke an die Retter Heinz


----------



## norge_klaus (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Zwei Angler vor Hiddensee aus der Ostsee gerettet*

Lese ich den Beitrag von Dorsch_48, dann kann ich nur sagen: " Wie blöd kann man sein, mit so einer Schüssel auf die Ostsee zu fahren ! " 

Geiz ist geil ! Billiges Boot und bei jedem Wetter ab auf's Wasser.


----------



## HD4ever (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Zwei Angler vor Hiddensee aus der Ostsee gerettet*



Dorsch 48 schrieb:


> Nein,kein Guiding,privat.Ein GFK-Boot (amerikanischer Hersteller,der aber auch in Polen produzieren läßt)
> Ursache war ein,bastelbedingtes Loch im Rumpf,welches
> schon lägere Zeit mit einem Lappen abgedichtet war.
> Danke an die Retter Heinz



oh man ..... #d
sowas kann doch nicht sein eigendlich ...
Glückwunsch das es so gut ausgegangen ist


----------



## Ollek (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Zwei Angler vor Hiddensee aus der Ostsee gerettet*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Lese ich den Beitrag von Dorsch_48, dann kann ich nur sagen: " Wie blöd kann man sein, mit so einer Schüssel auf die Ostsse zu fahren ! "



In dem Fall echt berechtigt, aber dennoch gute Nachricht...


----------



## Angler-NRW (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Zwei Angler vor Hiddensee aus der Ostsee gerettet*

Muss man sich bei solchen vermeidbaren Einsätzen an den Kosten beteiligen, weil das ja grob fahrlässig war?

Boot mit einem Lappen gestopft und ab auf die Ostsee. 
Ich kann es echt nicht glauben, was es teilweise für Gehirnakrobaten gibt #q.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Zwei Angler vor Hiddensee aus der Ostsee gerettet*



Dorsch 48 schrieb:


> Nein,kein Guiding,privat.Ein GFK-Boot (amerikanischer Hersteller,der aber auch in Polen produzieren läßt)
> Ursache war ein,bastelbedingtes Loch im Rumpf,welches
> schon lägere Zeit mit einem Lappen abgedichtet war.
> 
> Danke an die Retter Heinz




Genau auf diesen Beitrag hat man gewartet um dem Thema die richtige Richtung zu geben.


----------



## wilhelm (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Zwei Angler vor Hiddensee aus der Ostsee gerettet*



Dorsch 48 schrieb:


> Nein,kein Guiding,privat.Ein GFK-Boot (amerikanischer Hersteller,der aber auch in Polen produzieren läßt)
> Ursache war ein,bastelbedingtes Loch im Rumpf,welches
> schon lägere Zeit mit einem Lappen abgedichtet war.
> 
> Danke an die Retter Heinz


 
#d#d#dAn die geretteten: Na dann spendet mal *Kräftigst* an die DGzRS#6

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## donlotis (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Zwei Angler vor Hiddensee aus der Ostsee gerettet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gegen zehn Uhr sichtete die Besatzung von Christoph 47 die Personen im Wasser und warf eine Rettungsinsel ab. Ein Rettungsschwimmer des Hubschraubers ging ins Wasser und half den beiden Schiffbrüchigen in die Rettungsinsel.



Cooler Typ! #6

Gruß Don


----------



## jannisO (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Zwei Angler vor Hiddensee aus der Ostsee gerettet*



Dorsch 48 schrieb:


> Nein,kein Guiding,privat.Ein GFK-Boot (amerikanischer Hersteller,der aber auch in Polen produzieren läßt)
> Ursache war ein,bastelbedingtes Loch im Rumpf,welches
> schon lägere Zeit mit einem Lappen abgedichtet war.
> 
> Danke an die Retter Heinz


 

Wo her hast du diese Information ? Dies würde mich mal interessieren .


----------



## Philip (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Zwei Angler vor Hiddensee aus der Ostsee gerettet*



> Ursache war ein bastelbedingtes Loch im Rumpf, welches schon lägere Zeit mit einem Lappen abgedichtet war.


 
Gut das die Leute gerettet wurden #6 .
Allerdings hoffe ich, das den Geretteten für diese vorsätzliche Fahrlässigkeit die Kosten der Rettung aufgedrückt werden. Das ist ja an Leichtsinn nicht zu überbieten. Und die an dem Einsatz beteiligten Einheiten, insbesondere der Rettungshubschrauber mit dem Notarzt, standen für andere lebensrettende Einsätze damit nicht zur Verfügung.


----------



## wingi (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Zwei Angler vor Hiddensee aus der Ostsee gerettet*

Schön das es so ausgegangen ist!

Schöne Grüße
Wingi


----------



## Dorsch 48 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Zwei Angler vor Hiddensee aus der Ostsee gerettet*



jannisO schrieb:


> Wo her hast du diese Information ? Dies würde mich mal interessieren .


 

Anruf bei einem Kumpel in Barhoeft


----------



## snofla (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Zwei Angler vor Hiddensee aus der Ostsee gerettet*

zum glück alles nochmal gut ausgegangen,was mögen die Retter wohl manchmal über uns angler denken wenn sie so einen Leichtsinn vorfinden


----------



## Viper5684 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Zwei Angler vor Hiddensee aus der Ostsee gerettet*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Lese ich den Beitrag von Dorsch_48, dann kann ich nur sagen: " Wie blöd kann man sein, mit so einer Schüssel auf die Ostsee zu fahren ! "
> 
> Geiz ist geil ! Billiges Boot und bei jedem Wetter ab auf's Wasser.


lies genau dann siehste, dass es nix mit billig-boot sondern mit dummheit zu tun hat. das loch war bastelbedingt und wurde mit nem lappen abgedichtet...da kannste n boot für 100000000000€ haben...wenn du da n loch reinhaust und mitm lappen abdichtest bringt dir das auch herzlich wenig 
die sollten, genau wie die bergsteiger letztens, die auch gerettet wurden, die volle geldsumme für den einsatz bezahlen.
sonst fahren nächste woche alle mit i-welchen bastel-booten auf die ostsee mit der einstellung "wenn was schief geht, holen die uns ja eh raus"


----------



## Fxndlxng (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Zwei Angler vor Hiddensee aus der Ostsee gerettet*

Das sind doch alles nur Mutmaßungen oder wart Ihr etwa dabei?

Wichtig ist erteinmal, dass keinem etwas ernstes passiert ist. Die Helfer werden bei berechtigten Anspüchen schon dafür sorgen, dass sie nicht auf den Kosten sitzen bleiben.


----------



## Fischopa (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Zwei Angler vor Hiddensee aus der Ostsee gerettet*

Ich glaube nicht das sie in einem mit Lappen geflickten Boot auf Angeltour gefahren sind.
Ich vermute eher das sie sich das Leck irgendwo bei der Ausfahrt eingefangen haben.Als der Schaden bemerkt wurde und Wasser eindrang ,ist der Lappen wahrscheinlich als Notreperatur verwendet worden.Das ist mir vor Jahren auch mal passiert.Das Wichtigste ist aber ,das glücklicherweise alles noch mal gut abgegangen ist.Den Rettungsmannschaften sei Dank.#6

MfG, Fischopa#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Zwei Angler vor Hiddensee aus der Ostsee gerettet*

weiß schon warum ich mir ein boot aus frankreich geholt habe sind eben für den atlantik gebaut.....bei einem loch sofort an land und wenn ich keine pumpe an bord habe kann ich nur auf hilfe warten...und hoffen...DANK an die retter ich hoffe ich brauch sie nie....aber gut zu wissen das es sie gibt.


----------



## Ute (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Zwei Angler vor Hiddensee aus der Ostsee gerettet*

Haben die ein Glück gehabt.
Ich glaube aber auch nicht, da jemand so leichtsinnig von vornerherein mit einem Lappen im Loch auf die Ostsee fährt. Eher auf einen kleinen See, aber nicht auf die Ostsee.


----------



## elch6 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Zwei Angler vor Hiddensee aus der Ostsee gerettet*

Wieso keine Pumpe an Bord? Die beste Lenzpumpe ist ein Angler in Todesangst und ne Schöpfkelle.


----------



## kaipiranja (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Zwei Angler vor Hiddensee aus der Ostsee gerettet*

...wenn die Lappenlochgeschichte wirklich wahr sein sollte hoffe ich das sie für die Rettungsaktion kräftig zur Kasse gebeten werden... #d

KAI


----------



## ellemania (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Zwei Angler vor Hiddensee aus der Ostsee gerettet*

Da es sich um einen sehr guten Bekannten von mir handelt,kann ich euch nur soviel sagenas Ding mit dem Lappen im Loch könnt ihr vergessen-Mehr kann und darf ich euch nicht sagen,da die Ermittlungen noch laufen!!!


----------



## Ollek (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Zwei Angler vor Hiddensee aus der Ostsee gerettet*



Dorsch 48 schrieb:


> Ursache war ein,bastelbedingtes Loch im Rumpf,welches
> schon lägere Zeit mit einem Lappen abgedichtet war.



|bigeyes Immer wieder kurios wie dann solche Äusserungen zustande kommen und ein evtl falsches Licht auf die ganze Sache werfen.

habs an anderer Stelle schonmal gepostet:



Ollek schrieb:


> Und jeder weiss alles besser doch alle wissen eigenlich gar nichts.



#c naja was solls


----------



## Pumper (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Zwei Angler vor Hiddensee aus der Ostsee gerettet*

Zum Thema "Einsatz bezahlen".  Hab mal gehört,lebensrettende Einsätze sind in Deutschland kostenlos.Weiss da einer mehr?


----------



## HD4ever (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Zwei Angler vor Hiddensee aus der Ostsee gerettet*

das stimmt ! 
lebensrettungen sind kostenlos - technische Hilfeleistungen wie Abschleppen nach Motorschaden werden nach Aufwand berechnet


----------



## Dorsch 48 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Zwei Angler vor Hiddensee aus der Ostsee gerettet*



allemagne schrieb:


> Da es sich um einen sehr guten Bekannten von mir handelt,kann ich euch nur soviel sagenas Ding mit dem Lappen im Loch könnt ihr vergessen-Mehr kann und darf ich euch nicht sagen,da die Ermittlungen noch laufen!!!


 


Hallo Leute,das ist ja dann wieder mal gut gelaufen.
Ich habe hier nicht beabsichtigt,die Sache zu dramatisieren,sondern nur ein Info weitergegeben.
War eigentlich für mich erledigt,nun wirds ja wieder interessant,hoffentlich keine endlose Geschichte.
Für alle Fälle entschuldige ich mich für den Beitrag,falls
die Info unrichtig oder nicht korrekt war.


Gruß Heinz


----------



## zanderzahn (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Zwei Angler vor Hiddensee aus der Ostsee gerettet*

...ist doch auch unwesentlich, ob sie bezahlen müssen oder nicht, die werden wohl andere sorgen gehabt haben und was fürs leben gelernt!!! - fehler und leichtsinn passieren - hauptsache den beiden ist nix passiert!!!

..es lässt sich leicht ein urteil fällen, wenn man schön im warmen am rechner sitzt - die beiden werden genug panik gehabt haben... und die gesamte ausrüstung ist auch bestimmt weg... wohl strafe genug...

...ausserdem sind die bisherigen meldungen ja nicht bestätigt...

DANKE an die mutigen retter!!!


----------

